# OEM vs eBay aftermarket stihl parts



## Tree94 (Jun 13, 2017)

Looking to buy a new clutch for my Ms660.
OEM one is around $90,
I see a lot of the "aftermarket" ones on eBay for far cheaper.
Are these "aftermarket" stihl parts on ebay worth a ****? Or is it just China crap?

Thanks


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 15, 2017)

I've got no experience with the Chinese parts, but I've done a fair bit of research into the subject. I'm about to pull the trigger on one of the "complete parts kit" saws and build it.

MOST aftermarket Chinese parts seem to be good to go. One of the exceptions seems to be the clutch drum on the 066/660. I've seen a lot of issues with the inner diameter of these. I believe(again, based on reading) that the more recent ones have been serviceable, but that doesn't solve the issue of the older parts still being in circulation. 

In the end, I'd stick with OEM.


----------



## Redsnapper (Jun 16, 2017)

I have bought alot of these parts off of Ebay. I have had very good results with all of them except internal engine parts. 

The pistons, rings, cylinders, cranks, etc I would stay away from.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 17, 2017)

Im cheap and buy after market parts all the time. Never a clutch yet. I muffler i just bought for my husky 372 cost 12.00 verses 60.00 didnt have a spark screen, but what the hell. Buy the clutch try it out. What are they 20 bucks? Change it out in 15 min. Let use know.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 17, 2017)

We mostly put aftermarket on customer saws, been ok so far.
I won't argue OEM is better, but the price is up there too.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jun 27, 2017)

I had a Chinese stihl flywheel sheer the key way off in about 3 minutes. Replaced it with an oem one. Have a chinese piston jug kit in a crafstman so far so good. I'm not sure about the sheer strength of the Chinese aluminum.


----------



## OnTheGrind (Aug 10, 2017)

My 039 is running an aftermarket coil. 24+ hours of runtime with no issues yet. Fingers crossed. It was marketed as a Stihl coil from Amazon, come to find out it was an aftermarket that just got Stihl units. Build quality seemed comparable. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 10, 2017)

http://www.huztl.net better price than ebay. farmertec is the better china brand


----------



## thefarmboy21 (Aug 12, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> I had a Chinese stihl flywheel sheer the key way off in about 3 minutes. Replaced it with an oem one. Have a chinese piston jug kit in a crafstman so far so good. I'm not sure about the sheer strength of the Chinese aluminum.



If you sheared a key, then it either wasn't properly torqued OR the shaft wasn't quite the same taper as flywheel. The key is only to locate the correct placement....it doesn't help hold the flywheel whatsoever once torqued properly. That's why the shaft is tapered and not just straight.


----------

